# The Indomitable Fire Forest of Innenotdar?



## Ithaqua (Mar 1, 2007)

When is goning to be aivalable? 

We are setting up uor games agenda for this month and I would like to know when s going to be sent


----------



## Morrus (Mar 1, 2007)

Today!


----------



## Ithaqua (Mar 1, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Today!




Nice, than I will have time to prepare it and continue on sunday the campaing


----------



## Morrus (Mar 1, 2007)

Sending it out _right now_!  Check your email!


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 1, 2007)

Stupid 28-day month. In actuality, we're earlier in February (the '29th') than we were in January (the 31st).


----------



## meomwt (Mar 1, 2007)

Downloaded. 

Wow, it's big. 

Skim-read. 

Wow. 

Note to self: print out, take home, bind, read.


----------



## Ithaqua (Mar 1, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Sending it out _right now_!  Check your email!





Got it 

Seems nice, premonitions seems to give quite a lot of interest 

I will say more when I finish with it


----------



## I'm A Banana (Mar 2, 2007)

Yaaaay! Tell me what you think!

And Ryan practically co-authored the thing, tell us BOTH what you think!


----------



## Ithaqua (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello 

First of all sorry for the late answer, but I am having quite a crazy week 


My first impresion afer a quick read was, OK, you need more time to reed it in deep, I mean, it is quite complex. what is nice.

After a carefully read I like it a lot, I think is has been well introduced the idea that you are in a weird place controled by something you can not completelly understad, and still is not so easy get killed.  

And I pass to spoilers 

[SBLOCK]

I like quite a lot the different decisions Players have to do, as usuall the "evil solution" seems easyer to carry, but it have some moral decisions that at least my group will enjoy playing. 

The role of the bearded demon  (I wish it is correct , english is not my first languaje and I usually dont play in english) is one  of the best antagonists (or not) that I have seen at this level in much time and al posible social interaction with him (and with  Vuhl) can be very interesting

Also I like the idea of sobrenatural habilities gotten when killing Trillith

There is one thing that I dont like very much, how Indomitable avoids Players going on the road, by putting a huge and ugly monster (a pyrohidra) in their road, is a quite common way to avoid it and so a bit "cliche", but I must say also that I dont find a better way, I will coment if I have a good idea about it

[/SBLOCK]

Well, when prepairing it in deep I will coment more precise details 

Now, back to work


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. Where are you located, and what language do you normally play in? I'm just curious.

And it's a slight distinction, but he's a bearded devil, not a bearded demon.

Have you played the first adventure in the series?


----------



## Ithaqua (Mar 8, 2007)

I am from Spain and usually we play in spanish 

and about the distintion is huge xD, now that I have the correct translation a demon could never play such a role, I allways see them more "direct"

We are playing the first adventure (we should have finished it last sunday, but we have some time problems and we have to finish the last encounter), but I am waiting until we finish to write  some  lines about how is it going


----------



## Endevor (Mar 8, 2007)

And i am from France this is an international adventure


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 8, 2007)

One of my playtesters is Brazilian. So is one of the artists. One writer is from Uruguay, and several people (including the executive producer) are from the United Kingdom.


----------

